# Pocono Lake, Pa..White Pigeon needs home..



## Donna's Snowey (Oct 2, 2003)

I found a white Pigeon a year ago and have had her in the house since then..I am now developing health problems..She needs a good home..She is just beautiful and all white..She is a great pet..I would prefer someone that will not use her for weddings, etc..Please send all replies to : Donna [email protected]
Thanks..


----------

